# new 20 gallon tank with LED LIGHTING



## stevencaller (Sep 14, 2012)

some taller plants at the back maybe? or something to carpet over the bare sand?


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

That light sure looks good (wink, wink) 

I think if you can get those vals to fill in the entire background it would look cool!


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

temple2101 said:


> That light sure looks good (wink, wink)
> 
> I think if you can get those vals to fill in the entire background it would look cool!


I took those Val's from my 72 gallon tank , I have to many !!!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Throw in some crypts to fill the front, can't go wrong with crypts.


----------

